# Hanna Reagents



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a Hanna phosphate checker and am in need of reagents and cannot find them anywhere in the GTA. Does anyone know where I can get them?


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

A bunch of places you can call and ask if they have any in stock;

Reef Boutique (near yorkdale)
Canada Corals (Mississauga) 
Or order from reefsupplies.ca they are generally quick you'll get it before the end of the week usually.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I picked some up at Canada Corals on Sunday.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We always have them in stock.


----------



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all. I will go to Canada Corals to pick them up tonight.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

svc123 said:


> Thanks to all. I will go to Canada Corals to pick them up tonight.


FYI: We are closed on Tuesdays.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

FYI Flavio (ARA) also carries Hanna reagents and Checkers.


----------

